# Cost of feeder pigs?



## U-Turn (Jan 22, 2007)

Our sow just farrowed for the first time (with us, that is) and now we have 9 little piglets. We've been asked if we would sell one or 2 as feeders. What is a normal charge for a feeder pig? 
Thanks!


----------



## stifflej (Aug 11, 2008)

Might not be much help, but in Central PA, they ask $50.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

$35-$45 for weaned feeder pigs is going rate here in Central KS.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Thirty years ago, a 40 pound feeder pig sold for $40. Lots of times they still sell for that amount today. The weight of a feeder pig effects the value. Are you planning to sell at 40 pounds? The time of year effects the value, too. Morte people want to get a pig in the spring and butcher in the fall, so spring pigs are often higher priced. The price of feeder pigs varies by location, too. It doesn't really matter if I'm buying feeder pigs in northern Michigan for $70 each, because we aren't in the same market. 

Feeder pigs can range from $25 to $80, based on the above listed variables.

Call up the closest Livestock Auction places and ask for their highs and lows for feeder pigs at their last couple sales. Some feed mills post local auction prices. Some Ag Mags or newspapers post recent auction prices.

If you have the setup for it, you might be better off selling pork ready for the freezer. Take $50 deposit for each pig you can raise, now. Haul to slaughter house when they get above 230 pounds and charge your pork buyers by the pound, hanging weight. Once you know your hanging weight totals, set your price based on your cost of feed, plus a bit for your labor. Remember to keep one for yourself. This way that one will be free.


----------



## U-Turn (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks so much! I hadn't thought about checking with the auction places. Good idea. I know there would be more money in raising them ourselves, but we do have limited space and thought selling one or two might help us and help the friend who wanted to raise his own. I think the rest will stay here until they are slaughter weight, though.
Thanks again!


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

Picking up 4 tomorrow $50 a piece for 40-50lb feeders


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

$50 is common around here


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Prices vary greatly with the season, location, breed and management.

Currently you are in the low priced season. Spring is the high season because so many people want spring piglets. Supply and demand.

If you're in an area with a lot of confinement feeding operations then the price of pigs tends to be lower. In other places the prices are higher. Supply and demand.

Breed matters to some people and that can give you a better price if you find those people.

Management matters. Our farmstead is Certified Naturally Grown (http://NaturallyGrown.org) which means no herbicides, pesticides, antibiotics, etc. We raise our pigs on pasture too. That all matters to some people and can get you a premium price.

We're in central northern Vermont and we get $100 to $150 for weaner piglets in the winter through late summer. In the fall we keep almost all the piglets to raise over the winter since the price tends to drop. Pre-orders have already started for 2009 with $15 deposits per piglet - do get a deposit on any orders.

Don't take auction prices seriously. They are the best way to get the lowest price for your livestock. If you want to sell your piglets hang up some posters around your area. It works.

Better yet, don't sell them now but instead raise the piglets up to market weight. You'll get a lot more money. While you're raising the pigs work on pre-selling them over the next six months. Get $50/pig deposits so that by the time you take them to the butcher you have them all sold. Sell by the hanging weight. We get $3.50 per pound hanging weight delivered live to the butcher. The customer pays for slaughter ($35) and cut & wrap ($0.65/lb). We charge $4.50/lb for half pigs which encourages people to split a pig with friends saving us time and effort of matching people up.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/
http://HollyGraphicArt.com/
http://NoNAIS.org


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

I can get them all day for $25 /hd


----------



## U-Turn (Jan 22, 2007)

highlands said:


> Prices vary greatly with the season, location, breed and management.
> 
> Currently you are in the low priced season. Spring is the high season because so many people want spring piglets. Supply and demand.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Walter. All that info was great. I'm impressed at the price you are able to command. You obviously have quite a wonderful reputation. I wish I was close enough to come check out your whole setup!


----------



## roneil76 (Dec 11, 2006)

Western NY they go for $20.00 to $75.00 depending on where you get 'em. 

Auction is the low and Pure breds the high. Your Average everyday price around here is looking like $45.00. I'd say if its for a buddy and you need the room . A good friendly offer would be $45.00.


----------



## Dorothea (May 10, 2004)

we paid 65.00 nice hogs grew long and wide shoulders,,,


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

We just bought 2 40 lbs gilts for $80. Price range here right now is $65- $75. Yes we liked this litter. In the spring nothing goes for less that $150.


----------



## U-Turn (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow. $20-150. I sure didn't expect such a wide range! Yes, supply & demand is alive and well, no? Thanks everyone!


----------



## PatchofHeaven (Mar 5, 2008)

Good Luck with your piglet sale - maybe try posting a for sale notice with pictures at your local Feed Supply. I'm always looking at those and that's how we found our feeder pigs.
(In SouthEast Texas feeder pigs generally sell for $.75 - $1.00 per pound)


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

The first place I would look for local prices is Craigslist.org in your area. We have several different cities near Salem Oregon with their own craigslist, and everything is advertised at one time or another, from asparagus to zebu cattle - really!!

We bought our Berkshire sow and turkeys off craigslist, and received free ducks, grapes and rabbits from there.

It will show you your local competition.
Kit


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

If you asked for the price pigs are sold for in Vermont you would get laughed at here in Iowa.There is no reason to pay much more than auction house price.The feeder pig price fluctuates with the slaughter hog price.Feeder pigs seldom sell for more than a dollar a pound.You can not get much over market price for locker hogs here------there are just too many hogs available.


----------



## 3kidsomy (Jan 6, 2008)

our price here (pacific nw) is $85-$100. You can get some at the auctions a lot cheaper, but here the only pigs that go to auctions are the unwanted in a bad way, usually sick, the runt of the runts or on it's death bed. i would NEVER buy an animal from an auction in my area.


----------



## Louisiana Mom (Oct 15, 2004)

Between $35-$50 around here. (La.)


----------



## roneil76 (Dec 11, 2006)

Just got four female pigs. 6 weeks old . $100.00 or $25.00 each


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I just saw a craigslist for 3 #150 pigs for $50 each! That seems ridiculously cheap, huh??


----------

